# awesome site!



## 9voltnewbie (Aug 30, 2003)

I stumbled across this site on google by accident... 

Wow.. this site rocks!! 

I guess i should introduce myself...

My name's Ben and I do sound and lighting for my school. Our school has an eclectic mix of equipment and I am trying to figure out how it all works together!!

So I will be posting a LOT of questions about how things work...

But it looks like this is the site to do it in!!


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 30, 2003)

9voltnewbie said:


> I stumbled across this site on google by accident...
> 
> Wow.. this site rocks!!
> 
> ...




Hi Ben, 
Welcome aboard....this site is admin'd by DAVE, and there are many newbies, techs and veterans of the biz out here. We're all here to have fun and talk tech and stuff, and if you check out the profiles you can find out where folks are and what they do... 

Post away, have fun and I hope you learn lots oof cool new stuff...

-Wolf


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 30, 2003)

9voltnewbie said:


> I stumbled across this site on google by accident...



You didn't stumble on this site by accident; you were meant to find it...... lol j/p. I've learned a lot on this site so this is definatly the place to be when you have questions. Hey 9voltnewbie, have you ever stuck a 9 volt battery to your tongue? Just curious about the name. lol.


----------



## 9voltnewbie (Aug 30, 2003)

*don't try this at home*


> Hey 9voltnewbie, have you ever stuck a 9 volt battery to your tongue?



lol... that's what I am known for amongst the other techs!! I once put 10 9volts in line with each other and licked the combined voltage!! 

My reaction to this _wonderful_ little experiment?

8O 

umm... yeah.. kids.. don't try this at home!!!


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: don't try this at home*


9voltnewbie said:


> > Hey 9voltnewbie, have you ever stuck a 9 volt battery to your tongue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




heh..thats just DC voltage...try AC.. 120 volts tickles... =)

wolf


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 30, 2003)

What about those monster square batteries that you put in little lanterns? lol!


----------



## 9voltnewbie (Aug 30, 2003)

nope.. never touched one of those bad boys!


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 30, 2003)

9voltnewbie said:


> Welcome aboard....this site is admin'd by DAVE


That's me, dvsDave! welcome to the site! Always glad to see a new person at the site! 


9voltnewbie said:


> lol... that's what I am known for amongst the other techs!! I once put 10 9volts in line with each other and licked the combined voltage!!
> 
> My reaction to this wonderful little experiment?
> 
> ...



awesome... I know I shouldn't promote that sort of behaviour, but thats too funny! 

anyway, welcome to the site.... and have fun!


----------

